# Need help with Toyota Camry JBL System to aftermarket Navigation Unit



## kermitson (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a 07 Toyota Camry with the JBL system currently in it. I want to install an aftermarket Nav unit which I have already purchased. 

The problem that I am having is the unit I purchased is a plug and play unit for the NON-JBL car. 

I know a interface is required to keep the amp going. I purchased a PAC unit for this. 

My problem is that the stereo wiring harness is different on the regular non-jbl stereos vs. the JBL-units. 

My aftermarket stereo does not come with ANY wiring info with it. It is a China unit made just for the Camry. 

What I thought about doing is finding out what the wiring is on the non-JBL harness and then wiring it to match the JBL harness. The only problem I have is I can not find out the info on the wiring of both harnesses.

I know that my JBL has a 20 pin main connector which the PAC plugs into. The other I am sure probably must be for the speaker wires? ...and the third one must be for the steering wheel controls. 

The base camry stereo has the 10 pin and the 6 pin harness and also has the third one for the steering wheel controls.

If I could maybe find a set of male plugs to go into the aftermarket "plug and play harness" and then maybe a female set of wires for the JBL system harness wires, I might be able to wire them together...but I will still need the wiring info.

Can anyone help me with this? I am in Houston, so if anyone local could help that would be great too. 

I installed this same unit in my wife's 07 Camry w/o JBL and it was a simple plug and play with no wiring needed, so this is a big difference from that one. 

Someone please help!!! Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

SCOSCHE TA07SR Select 2004-up Toyota Stereo Replacement for JBL Equipped Vehicles The TA07SR radio replacement interface was designed to make installation of any brand name aftermarket head-unit simple. The TA07SR allows the customer to replace the f


well i found a few different ones for the jbl system. call them directly and they will hook you up with the right stuff. i have bought from them many times.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Actually you may be able to unplug from the amp 
check to see if below the radio there are 2 blue plugs...If there are unplug them and they are the standard non amplified toyota plugs and should plug into that radio that you purchased

Some toyota's you can do this on and some you cant it's kinda hit or miss where as some you will have to use the harness that nineball suggested


----------

